# Just in:Doggie couture shop order!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!
We got a couple of packages today from dcs! Unfortunately mimi's hoodie came in ivory and not pink as ordered so I'm hoping to exchange it. The puppy angel harness is so beautiful, I had to share it I'm not sure if the pics do it justice. 

I miss cp so much, hope everyone is doing well!!

New hoodies and harness:










Bowser buttercup from backer show:










Leo's new hoodie



















Captain America!



















Mimi!
















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG!! Just love all the new things and pics!! Must ask what brand are the two white sweaters?? They are soo Pretty and look very soft!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness, soooo cute. Leo, Lady misses seeing your sweet face on CP!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. everything looks beautiful. i really love that bunny ear hoodie on Mimi . and love the captain America shirt . ( i got a t shirt like that for latte. its strawberry shortcake . looks like the same make ). 
the color of the harness looks so pretty.
its so good to see pics of Leo and Mimi. hope all is going good with you. i know your busy


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG!! Just love all the new things and pics!! Must ask what brand are the two white sweaters?? They are soo Pretty and look very soft!!


Awh thank you! Leo's is puppia and mimi's is pinkaholic (kinda the same brand, made by the same company). The one mimi has on has faux fur sleeves and belly (on outside). Leo's has the gold tinsel that I'm not crazy about, lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness, soooo cute. Leo, Lady misses seeing your sweet face on CP!


Thanks Lynda! I got ur email, thank u for sending those pics, the harness is just gorgeous!! ; )

Leo says he misses Lady MORE!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww. everything looks beautiful. i really love that bunny ear hoodie on Mimi . and love the captain America shirt . ( i got a t shirt like that for latte. its strawberry shortcake . looks like the same make ).
> the color of the harness looks so pretty.
> its so good to see pics of Leo and Mimi. hope all is going good with you. i know your busy


Thanks Elaine! I can't wait for u to figure out ur new laptop so I can see the girls, one of our computers is windows 8 and I hate it!!

. I think the tee is made by bentley b's or something? I bought it at wooflife. 

The bunny hoodie is my favorite, it's so nice. Kinda annoyed about the color mixup and having to ship it back. :\

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I LOVE Leo's hoodie!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Elaine! I can't wait for u to figure out ur new laptop so I can see the girls, one of our computers is windows 8 and I hate it!!
> 
> . I think the tee is made by bentley b's or something? I bought it at wooflife.
> 
> ...


ohhh.. maybe Leos captain America shirt isn't the same make as Lattes strawberry shortcake one. it looks like the same. hers is made by someone that hand makes them out of vintage tees. i got it at one of the doggie boutiques but i forgot which one. 
aww. i'm sure she'll send you a mailer to send it back if you ordered a different color. but it is disappointing that you'll have to wait longer now for what you wanted


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Those are to die for!!! Leo and mimi should come stay at our house permanently hahahah


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I LOVE Leo's hoodie!!


Thanks Crystal! I think its unisex!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> ohhh.. maybe Leos captain America shirt isn't the same make as Lattes strawberry shortcake one. it looks like the same. hers is made by someone that hand makes them out of vintage tees. i got it at one of the doggie boutiques but i forgot which one.
> aww. i'm sure she'll send you a mailer to send it back if you ordered a different color. but it is disappointing that you'll have to wait longer now for what you wanted


I know who ur talking about, and they used to be $$$? This lady does the same thing but they're around $30. Oh well, I'll post pics when it gets here. I think leslie said the woof wear collars are ready to ship, I will show u that too! Did u see the buttercup bed? What do u think?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awh thank you! Leo's is puppia and mimi's is pinkaholic (kinda the same brand, made by the same company). The one mimi has on has faux fur sleeves and belly (on outside). Leo's has the gold tinsel that I'm not crazy about, lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Welcome! Thank You for letting me know. They both look so pretty and I just love the puppy angel harness too. It looks so soft and pretty! Will have to go check them all out online! Hehe Mimi looks so cute with the hoodie with the bunny/lamb ears. Hopefully you can exchange the hoodie and it doesn't take to long to get it. It must look even cuter in pink. Lol Which makes it even better for the holidays


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Those are to die for!!! Leo and mimi should come stay at our house permanently hahahah


Thanks!! U would send mimi back the next day, she is SO naughty!! She still chews everything, we already have to replace all the carper on the 3rd floor.....so when should I send them?? Lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome! Thank You for letting me know. They both look so pretty and I just love the puppy angel harness too. It looks so soft and pretty! Will have to go check them all out online! Hehe Mimi looks so cute with the hoodie with the bunny/lamb ears. Hopefully you can exchange the hoodie and it doesn't take to long to get it. It must look even cuter in pink. Lol Which makes it even better for the holidays


No problem!!
I have a feeling u will end up buying the whole collection again like wooflink! Show us if u see something u like! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wandering all the hoodies are adorable, love the harness, but did Mojo and Lola get anything new?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know who ur talking about, and they used to be $$$? This lady does the same thing but they're around $30. Oh well, I'll post pics when it gets here. I think leslie said the woof wear collars are ready to ship, I will show u that too! Did u see the buttercup bed? What do u think?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, i'd love to see what else there is in those tees. i think Minnie needs one if i can find one i like for her. 
the bed looks really nice too !! i guess i been subconciessly avoiding looking at beds lately cause i have way too many and after the 2 Katie puffs i kinda stopped looking. but it looks very nice 

did you ever end up ordering the i love hoodie ? i have one coming soon for Latte. i think i ordered a pink one for her


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Just wandering all the hoodies are adorable, love the harness, but did Mojo and Lola get anything new?


Ha, no they didn't! They have so much stuff, it's not normal. They have a human dresser full and 2 storage bins! Although lola could share mimi's new things. But they did all get new toys! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, i'd love to see what else there is in those tees. i think Minnie needs one if i can find one i like for her.
> the bed looks really nice too !! i guess i been subconciessly avoiding looking at beds lately cause i have way too many and after the 2 Katie puffs i kinda stopped looking. but it looks very nice
> 
> did you ever end up ordering the i love hoodie ? i have one coming soon for Latte. i think i ordered a pink one for her


I'll have to see if I can find the website for the tees. I didn't order the love hoodie yet!! I can't wait to see yours! I have 1 shoupon left and I'm torn between that or a new susan lanci crystal rocks collar w slider. I cannot decide!! After 2 Katie puff beds, I would be done too!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> No problem!!
> I have a feeling u will end up buying the whole collection again like wooflink! Show us if u see something u like!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL  I probably will and maybe shouldn't look then hehe. I did go a bit overboard on the WL collection and I still have some on order from the new collection. And I think I am now going into getting a Louisdog collection too! I already have a lot of Wooflink and a whole bunch of RRC that I bought from Elaina. I really do need to control my spendings lol. Ok I will let you know


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

That bunny / lamb ear hoodie is absolutely adorable! A very cute haul! Such sweetly dressed babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That is some sweeeet stuffies you got there kids <3 awwww and that white hoodie <3 I didn't know pinkaholic and puppia was made by the same company hihi, learned something new today


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww too much cuteness here! Everything looks great. The hoodie with ears on is so adorable! I need to make one for Lilo.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww too much cuteness here! Everything looks great. The hoodie with ears on is so adorable! I need to make one for Lilo.


You make it yourself? I would love to seee  do you have a website or anything, or just hobby?


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

So cute. I love doggie coutures stuff and they have great sales but I have found it takes forever to receive my order.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW who makes the Capt America and that Harness? Those are to die for! Love them all but those are my 2 favorites!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> So cute. I love doggie coutures stuff and they have great sales but I have found it takes forever to receive my order.


Ya I agree it takes a while but I'm ok with it since her deals are so awesome! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> WOW who makes the Capt America and that Harness? Those are to die for! Love them all but those are my 2 favorites!


Thanks! The harness is made by puppy angel, here is the link

http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/product_p/pa-ha169gr.htm


And the tshirt is by Bentley B's,
Www.bentleyb.com I think? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are just gorgeous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! The harness is made by puppy angel, here is the link
> 
> Pearl Bow Luxury Vest Harness - Grey
> 
> ...


I looked at the Lattes strawberry shortcake tee and it is that make. it has a tiny tag on it that says Bentley B. I saw those super expensive ones , I wouldn't have paid that much . 
the XS is actually too big on Latte. my yorkie is inbetween Latte and Minnie size so its hers now but I want to get one for Minnie in S and see if they can custom make one for Latte in smaller than XS. and I want the tootsie roll shirt for tootsie


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So great to see pics of your Angels! I love all the new goodies! You always have superb taste in fashion!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the clothes! Especially the bunny sweater!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you send me the link to the bunny sweater? I could not find it on the site?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> So great to see pics of your Angels! I love all the new goodies! You always have superb taste in fashion!


Thanks T! It's been a long time w no post!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Can you send me the link to the bunny sweater? I could not find it on the site?


It's my fault, it's actually by puppia not pinkaholic like the tag said, ooops!

Here it is:

http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/Dog_Pullover_p/pup-ts6755p.htm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! The harness is made by puppy angel, here is the link
> 
> Pearl Bow Luxury Vest Harness - Grey
> 
> ...


On their website you can send them an old shirt and sizing of your pup and for $20 they will make you a custom vintage shirt for your pup. That is so cool!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> On their website you can send them an old shirt and sizing of your pup and for $20 they will make you a custom vintage shirt for your pup. That is so cool!


Oh I didn't know that! That is so cool, especially bc her shirts sell so fast it's crazy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I looked at the Lattes strawberry shortcake tee and it is that make. it has a tiny tag on it that says Bentley B. I saw those super expensive ones , I wouldn't have paid that much .
> the XS is actually too big on Latte. my yorkie is inbetween Latte and Minnie size so its hers now but I want to get one for Minnie in S and see if they can custom make one for Latte in smaller than XS. and I want the tootsie roll shirt for tootsie


I agree they do run kinda odd. Leo has a small on but it's pretty big and then his head is so huge I can barely get the shirt over it. I think he would fit the xs size wise but there is no way it would go over his head!! I'm sure she would custom make one for you, Leslie said she is super nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Such a cute chi! Is she a long haired? Or a long short?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

loupey said:


> Such a cute chi! Is she a long haired? Or a long short?


Thank you. They are both long coat, leo is a sable lc and mimi is a black and tan lc. Mimi is only 9 months old so she's got a while before her adult coat comes in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

bentley B - when fashion goes to the dogs

Bottom right handed corner
"Have a t-shirt you want made into a tee for your pooch? Mail us your tee and include your dog's size (refer to the bentley B size chart). We will design the perfect tee for your pooch using the fabric from the tee you send and other vintage, recycled or discounted fabrics. 
$20 Order Now!"


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if she'd make a custom shirt that's sleeveless. I think Tootsie and Minnie would rather no sleeves. i'll have to check at some point. I been spending a lot lately so not right now , but maybe for Christmas


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Soo cute!! I love everything and your pups are just adorable in their new things.  I especially love the middle ivory colored hoodie in the first pic. Does that one have gold thread in it (not crazy about that idea either) and is the material soft? I'm looking for new hoodies/sweaters for my Roo. 

Ah ok, I just reread your post. I guess it does have the gold tinsel darn. Still, it's super cute!


----------

